# Bow Fishing in Lake Austin or Ladybird Lake?



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished these locations? Is it even legal?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I know the state stocked Asian Grass Carp in Lake Austin to control Hydrilla, so that may be a factor. IF it is, It should be noted in the TPWD website section on fishing regulations. LAdybird Lake is no motors only and there are some huge carp in there up in the Barton Springs arm and on the shallow flat at the north end of the Mopac pedestrian bridge over the river.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Ladybird has very specific carp restrictions, know them before you go. Also, Ladybird used to have time restrictions on when you could be on the lake, mostly daytime only.


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the info guys.


----------

